# 240SX hydraulic clutch line fittings



## Actionclaw (Feb 23, 2005)

Would anyone here know _for a fact_ if the clutch hydraulics and brake lines (on a Nissan 240SX) both use the same hydraulic lines and fittings?

I tried using a standard (foreign/metric) brake line (with an inverted flare adapter) connected to the clutch slave cylinder rubber hose. Everything seemed to thread correctly yet, once reassembled, it leaks. It is on straight and I don't think it can be tightened any more. I'm wondering if, perhaps, the size, thread pitch, etc.might all be identical except one is "double flare" the other "bubble" or something similar? 

Any reference info available that might specify sizes, types, etc.?

Thank for any help.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Actionclaw said:


> Would anyone here know _for a fact_ if the clutch hydraulics and brake lines (on a Nissan 240SX) both use the same hydraulic lines and fittings?
> 
> I tried using a standard (foreign/metric) brake line (with an inverted flare adapter) connected to the clutch slave cylinder rubber hose. Everything seemed to thread correctly yet, once reassembled, it leaks. It is on straight and I don't think it can be tightened any more. I'm wondering if, perhaps, the size, thread pitch, etc.might all be identical except one is "double flare" the other "bubble" or something similar?
> 
> ...



you gotta see if the 240 uses a bubble flare or a double flare on the brake lines


----------

